# LR Serial Number



## happycranker (Dec 12, 2009)

[size=1'pt]Hi I need to rebuild my PC and not sure how to find my serial number in LR and CS4, I have looked in help and every where but still no luck? I have never had the media only downloads of the software.[/size]
[size=1'pt] [/size]


----------



## James_N (Dec 12, 2009)

If you've downloaded applications from Adobe in the past you have an Adobe membership account. Login to the account and you will be able to retrieve your serial numbers.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 13, 2009)

The serial numbers are found in both applications under Help&gt;System Info.


----------



## happycranker (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Geoff I obviously did not look carefully enough!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 14, 2009)

We all need glasses sometimes!!


----------

